# sick red eyed tree frog :( - urgent help please!



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

hi i have a 4 month old red eyed tree frog and i think he is sick!
he has been really thin lately and i have noticed this jelly type substance coming out of his but. i really want to know what this is and if he will get better or not. please get back to me asap.

thanks alex


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a prolapse. I am no expert on this as I have never had it happen to one of my frogs. You need to get the advice of a vet. You may find some threads on prolapse that may help.


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

ok thank i will look it up now


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

does anyone else have any info on this at all i really need to know
i have put him in s sugar water solution to help it go back in.
sorry for the pics being soo big i needed to get the pics up quick


----------



## danielle6761 (Aug 15, 2009)

alex, 

My crestie had a prolapse and the best thing you can do is keep it moist and yes seek a vet's advice asap. 

Hope he gets better

Danielle


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

ok ty for the advice


----------



## danielle6761 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am sorry that I can not be of more use but that as far as I know is the only thing that you can do. My crestie had to have a operation to have the pro-laspe put back in. Although my understanding (this may be wrong) is that sometimes they can just go back in of their own accord. But best option is to get straight onto vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Alex, 

I'm afraid that's one of the most serious amphibian prolapses I've ever seen.

Sugar solution may reduce the irritation and enable a little reduction in size, but that frog 100% needs urgent veterinary treatment and followup care. He will not survive without appropriate treatment.

It is important to identify the cause of this extreme prolapse not least for this little chap, but also for any other frogs you may have 

Best of luck and any questions, just shout!
Lotte***


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart has sank because I want to do the best for this little guy and I can't take him to a vet at this time coz it will cost thousands  I hope he makes it through the night or I will be very upset , I have already lost 3 of these frogs due to a bad previouse owner I just wanted to help this little guy :'(


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

red-eyed tree frog man said:


> My heart has sank because I want to do the best for this little guy and I can't take him to a vet at this time coz it will cost thousands  I hope he makes it through the night or I will be very upset , I have already lost 3 of these frogs due to a bad previouse owner I just wanted to help this little guy :'(


Firstly, 
It will not cost thousands. You need to find a vet experienced with amphibians or reptiles at least who is confident to return this large section of intestine to the body without damaging it, then he will likely need a pursestring stitch of his cloaca (bottom!) to give the best chance possible for his muscles to recover and prevent reoccurance.

It will cost a consultation fee and perhaps double again for suitable supportive treatment, you're looking at less than £100 for this.

I'm sorry but without veterinary treatment this animal has a 0% chance of survival, it's condition will be fatal if untreated. Surely there is someone who will lend you money for something like this?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

red-eyed tree frog man said:


> My heart has sank because I want to do the best for this little guy and I can't take him to a vet at this time coz it will cost thousands  I hope he makes it through the night or I will be very upset , I have already lost 3 of these frogs due to a bad previouse owner I just wanted to help this little guy :'(


It wont cost thousands. You need to get in touch with your local herp vet, go for the consultation and see how much it will cost. Vets are usually ok with letting you pay it up over a certain period of time. 

When you commit to any animal, you HAVE to take into consideration the fact they are living creatures, and what can go wrong may go wrong. You should have back up funds for emergency vetinary treatment. You never know when you may need it... like now...

Don't faff around though, get this wee dude to a vet asap, or he won't make it.


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry i meant it would cost alot of money to get a vet out at that time of night, the frog i think is getting better i am going to make a appointment for tomorow for him, i hope he gets better. oh and its gone back in quite alot i'd say a quater of it is back in. so fingers crossed


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

The previous advice is correct im afraid. This frog needs to be seen asap or will die, i have no doubt about that. I would be very surprised if it cost you more than 70 pounds to have him seen and treated.


----------

